# From one meal to the next - how long?



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

How long do you guys wait inbetween meals before you feed again?
I know some people do one meal a day on PMR. 

I don't know how safe that is or if it's acceptable.

Any suggestions would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Max eats once a day between 3-6PM. His meals are so small split up it was super easy to go to once a day. A chicken wing, 2 ounce chunk of boneless and 1 ounce of organ meant he got only 2 ounces for a 'meal' anyway. I just played with him for a few small tidbits at his lost meal time for a few days and he was fine. Actually I still do as kibble fed Artie eats twice a day.

He is a senior dog so actual gorging and fasting aren't happening. I do vary the size of his meal. Yesterday he got half his usual weight meal of boneless meat and the day before his meal was 1.5x usual with 2x the usual bone. At least once a month he is fed through something big so he chooses how full he wants his belly. A whole chicken, whole rack of beef ribs, whole prey baby lamb and llama heads are the usual big bits for Max. He eats as he pleases and I will cut back on following days so his weekly ounces come to about the same amount.

Max has been eating raw for close to three years. He didn't start eating once a day until he had been on raw for at least three to six months or so. He didn't start big/small until he had been eating raw for nine months to a year. I didn't dare try the free feeding until he had been eating raw for maybe eighteen months.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We feed once a day except for Bailey who gets an extra meal every once in a while. The puppy gets fed twice a day now.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Shouldnt puppies always be fed twice a day until adults? I fee Lincoln once a day usually sometime between 4-6


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I think it depends on the dog.
If I don't give Flip two small meals a day, he gets the 'bile pukes'.

Jack is fine on one meal per day.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Mine eat twice a day. 8AM and 4PM. They both do great on this schedule. Duncan will usually get a lunch time snack like a chicken back or something similar in size.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> We feed once a day except for Bailey who gets an extra meal every once in a while. The puppy gets fed twice a day now.


We also fast a couple of times a month so they'll go up to 48 hours between meals at that point...


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

My five eat once a day, in the evening.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I feed twice a day for my convenience. I know some raw feeders who feed as little as 2 or 3 times a week with no problems. I think most any dog of any size can adapt to most any feeding schedule.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I feed the hoodlums once a day. On kibble they were fed twice a day but they never really liked kibble, (no lie, they really did not like it), and hardly ate anything either time. 

When I switched to raw, I decided to feed once a day and they have done spectacularly on that schedule. I've had them two months and they are on week three of raw so maybe that's why it was easier.

I get home from work, take them out, (one at a time), bring them back in, when both have been walked and have conducted their business, I make them sit in their outside (meaning outside the crate), beds and wait.

I then feed the cats first, right in front of them. (Cats get raw, too.)

When the cats are eating, I will then take the bag of raw out of the fridge and all I have to do now is LOOK in their direction and they will both bolt for their crates. (I'm sorry but this cracks me up. I don't have to say a word.)

They are puppies, about 6 months old and once a day is fine for them.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I've recently switched him to twice a day feedings, rather than three. When he was eating kibble, he did best on three meals a day. On PMR he does much better with two meals a day. He eats around 10AM and 7PM. If he's not really that hungry at meal time he'll stash it in his crate and eat it when he is hungry. How long until meat goes bad? I don't have a problem with him doing it, but I don't want the meat to go bad.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Paws&Tails said:


> How long until meat goes bad? I don't have a problem with him doing it, but I don't want the meat to go bad.


For dogs? Nowhere near what you're probably thinking.

Shiloh used to bury her chicken quarters for days before digging them up and eating them.

I'd say it would takes days to weeks for it to go "bad" for a dog


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> For dogs? Nowhere near what you're probably thinking.
> 
> Shiloh used to bury her chicken quarters for days before digging them up and eating them.
> 
> I'd say it would takes days to weeks for it to go "bad" for a dog



That's what I suspected.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Are there any advantages to feeding only once? I've always been told that it's bad to feed only once because they may overeat and gain weight.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I kinda don't want to do it. Seems just to long of a wait to me.


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

When I was doing 100% raw I fed once per day. The only problem is once in a while Savannah would get the hunger pukes and throw up bile between meals.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i work from home....so they get their vitamins after their morning walk, which is liver and kidney....

then they eat breakfast around 7....it also depends on whether they get whiny...if they do start to beg, i push back the time...

then they eat dinner around 4, because that's when it is convenient for me. again, if they get whiny, i ignore them and wait in half hour increments....until they stop.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah I just "learned" about the hunger pukes.

Ah so not fun.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Paws&Tails said:


> Are there any advantages to feeding only once? I've always been told that it's bad to feed only once because they may overeat and gain weight.


If you're controlling what they're eating how could they eat too much? I could see a free fed kibble dog doing this but a raw fed dog that only eats what you give them.....? No chance


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> If you're controlling what they're eating how could they eat too much? I could see a free fed kibble dog doing this but a raw fed dog that only eats what you give them.....? No chance


What I meant to say was that they scarf it down to fast and end up puking. Though now that I think about it they couldn't easily do that with PMR.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

If they eat it too fast and puke it up they'll just eat it again... Feeding larger pieces can reduce the chance of this happening


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

We feed twice a day, Zoey is prone to hypoglycemia due to hydrocephalus & other issues so she has to eat more often, Shellie gets massive bile barfs if she doesn't eat 2x a day. Ziva gets 3 meals a day for a few more weeks as she's still a pup.


----------

